# Do You Know



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI GUYS,

I am sure one of you guys will know this, what does ATP under a broad arrow mean, it has been engraved on the back of an old watch I got at a fair, it looks to be either 30s or 40s is chrome and is a "marvin" if this helps anyone.

Cheers, John


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

do you have a photo mr plumsteadblue? im sure this would help


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Army Time Piece, apparently it was used from 1939-45


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Mach,

I dont have a pic as yet as I only got it today, just thought it looked like military markings at the time,

Thanks again, John


----------

